# Introduction! New to Iron Mag forums



## FIRSTBLOOD55 (Aug 14, 2014)

Hey guys, my name is Joe aka BAZOOKA JOE on the SSS forums

I am one of the PRO SUPPORT reps over at Strong Supplement Shop.com (I may have chatted or spoken to a few of you guys before!)

Thought I'd finally set up an account on the forums here as Iron Mag is one of our favorite brands that we carry and I am always finding very inciteful information through Robert's (Prince's) and other member's posts on here.


Looking forward to being an active member of the Iron Mag community and hopefully learning and growing with some of you guys!


If you guys ever have questions about any of the supplements we carry at Strong Supplement Shop including any of Iron Mag's products, I am always happy to help you guys out! (I'm still learning more and more new things myself everyday so I will also be asking for some input from some of you more experienced guys and picking at your brains as well)


----------



## psychowhite (Aug 14, 2014)

Welcome brother!


----------



## theestone (Aug 14, 2014)

Sweet. Good to have you here. Welcome to ASF.


----------



## Gracieboy (Aug 14, 2014)

Welcome aboard


----------



## Swolen22 (Aug 14, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## Riles (Aug 14, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## raysd21 (Aug 14, 2014)

You fishin son of a bitch!


----------



## FIRSTBLOOD55 (Aug 14, 2014)

thanks fellas! I must say, you guys much more welcoming than any of the other forums I've yet to come across

I see how tightly knit you guys are and that makes this forum THAT MUCH better than the rest.

 It's all about brotherhood and helpin eachother smash through our goals and continue progressin and packin on them gains!!

Much love fam!


----------



## h-as.pharma (Aug 15, 2014)

Welcome！


----------



## brazey (Aug 15, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## evolutionpep (Aug 20, 2014)

Welcome!!


----------



## Rayjay1 (Aug 21, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> You fishin son of a bitch!



Lol.  Welcome


----------



## evolutionpep (Sep 2, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## New_Guy (Sep 26, 2014)

welcome


----------

